
The incredibly frustrating reason there’s no Lyme disease vaccine - xoa
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2018/5/7/17314716/lyme-disease-vaccine-history-effectiveness
======
tomohawk
The incredibly frustrating reason is that the US does not have have the
English Rule, which requires those who sue in court to cover the expenses of
those they're suing unless they win.

The lack of this rule turns our courts into a lottery.

